# JDK 1.4.2.19 auf Windows XP SP3 installieren schlägt fehl



## ApoY2k (17. Jan 2013)

Bin mir unsicher, obs das richtige Board ist, aber ich versuchs mal:

Ich muss derzeit ein altes JDK 1.4.2.19 auf einer Windows XP SP3 Maschine installieren. Von den Oracle-Java-Archiven hab ich das passende Installationspaket (
	
	
	
	





```
j2sdk-1_4_2_19-windows-i586-p.exe
```
) geladen.

Wenn ich dieses ausführe, erscheint allerdins die Fehlermeldung



> Error reading setup intitialization file



Wenn ich die gleiche Datei auf einem aktuellen Windows 7x64 Rechner ausführe, läuft sie problemlos an.

Hab ich irgendeine Chance rauszufinden, was da schiefläuft?

PS: Bitte keine Diskussion darüber, warum ich sowas altes installieren will. Das hat Geschäftsgrunde und steht nicht zur Debatte hier.


----------



## bronks (17. Jan 2013)

Probier mal
- den Virenscanner auszuschalten
- vor der Installation den ccleaner ausführen


----------



## ApoY2k (17. Jan 2013)

Hab ich beides nicht.

Die Maschine ist ein komplett frisches Windows XP, extra aufgesetzt für das Projekt, dessen erster Schritt eben die Installlation dieser spezifischen Java-Version ist. Auf dem System ist absolut nichts installiert, was nicht von Windows aus mitinstalliert wird.

Und genau das ist es, was mich so an dem Fehler wundert.


----------



## bronks (17. Jan 2013)

Ich habe es gerade extra für Dich probiert. Aus einer frisch runtergeladenen j2sdk-1_4_2_19-windows-i586-p.exe hat sich Java auf einem Windows XP SP3 einwandfrei installieren lassen.

Als Verzweiflungstat empfehle ich einen Lauf des CCleaner.


----------



## xote (18. Jan 2013)

Würde auf eine nicht vollständig runtergeladene Datei tippen.

Hast du die gleiche Datei auf dem 64bit-OS rüberkopiert und installiert oder dort nochmals runtergeladen?


----------

